# Road roller uses?



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, me and my friend might buy this old roller from his uncle... He thinks its a 65 cushman... It weighs about 3500 empty, has a 10 hp diesel, goes like 10 to 12 mph...

So what could we use this for? He has a bobcat too, and i can use my bros dump truck...

We figured roll lawns and maybe install driveways... 

What else could this be used for?


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

A mooring perhaps?Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Probably well suited for rolling roads.....


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

You're going to buy it, but you're not sure why, and rolling lawns is at the top of the list.................

interesting.....................


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

rusty_keg_3;1190368 said:


> Ok, me and my friend might buy this old roller from his uncle... He thinks its a 65 cushman... It weighs about 3500 empty, has a 10 hp diesel, goes like 10 to 12 mph...
> 
> So what could we use this for? He has a bobcat too, and i can use my bros dump truck...
> 
> ...


Is it vibratory or static?Is it outfitted with cocoa mats and a water tank with either a gravity or pump type system for ''greasing'' the drums?Do the drum have a large pipe plug for water ballast?I'm an excavator,not a landscaper,though I've installed many lawns that I've destroyed,but 3500lbs. is really overkill for rolling a lawn.Before you answer the questions,I would venture it's probably static and set up for paving.I'm sure if it is,it will work but you had better have plenty of indians[laborers] to lay your pavement mat quickly while it's still real hot to insure a good job.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We used to use our blacktop roller for poor sod jobs. Wait for damp soil like spring time. Go in roll alot of the clumps/bumps out. Have to watch out for concrete edges of course. Still sounds like a poor purchase.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Probably good for blacktop patches or prepping for concrete But agree with tuney443, I think that is too heavy for lawn rolling and you will over compact the lawn. I roll my lawn with a Agri Fab 24" diam. x 48" wide roller which is plenty heavy @910lbs.

You can google the topic of lawn rolling and many think it does more harm than good. But, I've always do mine in Spring. The earthworms work hard to insure it rough by mid summer.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

There is nothing good about rolling a lawn.

If you want to smooth a lawn, use an aerator. Rollers just cause compaction.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We only used it because the city was either going to have to rip out regrade resod or fix it where it lay. I'm talking streets upon streets not one persons yard.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Im guessing its static, he said that we could water in it...

Well i dont have stuff for pavement, but i guess i could... 

But we have a a dump truck (3500 dually), and if needed my other bro has big dump trucks... 

So we could do stone driveways and prep for concrete... Right?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

rusty_keg_3;1195711 said:


> Im guessing its static, he said that we could water in it...
> 
> Well i dont have stuff for pavement, but i guess i could...
> 
> ...


If you're talking about rolling Item 4 for the base for pavement,wrong--you really need a vibratory roller for that.There would be room for settling with just a static roll and then you and the paver will get in a pissing match with the client as to why the pavement cracked and/or settled. If you're just laying down a stone or Item 4 mat as a wear course,your roller will make it look nice,not fully compacted,but nice and it won't really matter much as time and tires will.The old adage--''Your top is what your bottom is.''


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If you don't have a good use for it, then don't justify spending the money on it.

For the random job you are better off renting a plate compactor.


----------

